# Ignored as don't have a "bump"



## Guest (Apr 27, 2013)

I need a rant... Today we went to our local John lewis to enquire about a pushchair

The "sales assistant" obviously saw that I don't have a "baby bump" and was really exasperated when I asked if she could show us how the pushchair folded etc.  we told her from the start that we were adopting so wouldn't necessarily need the carry cot.

She then carried on to explain the carry cot etc, we kept saying that we are adopting and she took no notice to the point she said would we be interested in a maxi cosi - felt glum and upset coming out


----------



## Marley49 (Mar 4, 2013)

How frustrating!!!!! Poor you x


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. It is awful when you dont get the service you want or need especially when its for this. All i can say is try a different store. And secondly be glad you are not in my shoes...when I go looking they will probably take my belly as a bump!!!!!!! I am devastated just thinking about it!!! ha ha! 
chin up xxxxxxx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Dinks, sending you a big hug. I hate it when that happens. We had the exact same experience and it is so, so wrong. Try not to feel too glum lovely, you can have a 'pretty woman' moment. Pop back in with all your goodies and go 'big mistake.....huge mistake' as u turn to walk away. Would love to see their faces coz JL worry so much about costumer satisfaction. 

Fran, that made me laugh. I know how you feel. We've  started telling people  I am going on leave in 3 weeks so I am getting it  in straight away that we are adopting coz I know people will say 'I though you'd put on weight' , 'i knew it, I knew you were pregnant the last time I saw you but didn't like to say' 

When we bought our pushchair, dh worked his charm. We ordered it and he noticed they were beginning to put the exact same model together as a display. It hadnt been used, was literally just out of the box. Dh hates any form of DIY so he persuaded them to finish putting it together and give us that model...the only downside - we had to put it through our shopping centre to the car park with no baby in it!!! Only the cuddly elephant we had bought. 
You would be amazed at the complete strangers that feel they can dive into your pushchair to have a 'tickle' or to ask 'is is a girl or a boy', 'how old' etc  Dh would answer in all honesty ' its a boy he's 5 months'. Can you imagine how barking mad they thought we were when they saw a blue striped elephant looking back at them.


----------



## Daizy (Feb 25, 2011)

Dinks01 said:


> I need a rant... Today we went to our local John lewis to enquire about a pushchair
> 
> The "sales assistant" obviously saw that I don't have a "baby bump" and was really exasperated when I asked if she could show us how the pushchair folded etc. we told her from the start that we were adopting so wouldn't necessarily need the carry cot.
> 
> She then carried on to explain the carry cot etc, we kept saying that we are adopting and she took no notice to the point she said would we be interested in a maxi cosi - felt glum and upset coming out


What a shame. Sometimes the shop assistants in big department stores just have a bad attitude in general, she probably treats all of her customers with disdain. So don't feel glum, this is an amazing time for you - don't let ANYONE take the shine off it!

Are there are any small, independent retailers near you? We bought most of our stuff from a local baby shop. I had presumed they'd be more expensive, but their prices were actually more reasonable than the big department stores. They treated us so well, they kept our furniture in storage for us because we didn't know the exact date our daughter would be coming home. We were in there one morning and the manageress approached us and asked if we'd like her to introduce us to another couple who were shopping in the store who were also adopting. We chatted for ages to this other couple - it was a lovely experience overall.


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Dinks, I would email their customer services dept and tell them how upset you are... Might get a nice voucher out of it


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Definitely complain   that is bang out of order and I am really angry for you!! This is such a happy and exciting time that for some stuck up moo to attempt to take it away is inexcusable. Hope you are ok today. You are an expectant mum as much as the woman with the baby bump, remember that


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

crazyspaniel said:


> Dinks, I would email their customer services dept and tell them how upset you are... Might get a nice voucher out of it


I was just about to say the same. Def complain! You're almost bound to get a nice voucher as well as an apology and that might help take the sting out of it. Which branch was it? I can give you a useful name but only for Exeter.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Dinks - I would definitely complain. You could have been buying a replacement after using an older style pram for the first few months so nothing about adopting. If you have a mothercare near you then highly recommend them or M&P. but JL service here has always been excellent. Likely they will give you vouchers once they hear how poor your experience was and how upsetting.

X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi I am so sorry that the world is full of idiots and one of them wasn't really capable of selling a buggy to people ready to buy (erm like shooting fish in a barrel me thinks doesn't take a genius.) I also think you should complain, the fact she made you feel like a second class citizen is unforgivable. Anyone buying a pram / buggy whatever you call them deserves happy excited service as it is clearly an exciting happy time.

However on a more basic customer service level she didn't listen and show you what you told her you needed / asked to be shown. She just reeled off a spiel without treating the customer as an individual, being aware of their needs and lost her store a large cost sale from a customer very willing to part with a lot of cash there and then. If I was her manager I would want to know you can't afford to have staff behaving like that in tough economic times. She needs some basic customer service training at the least x x x x


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

As a slightly naughty Maisy if I was you I'd go back to the store, attempt to find the manager. Have an extremely time consuming demonstration of the most expensive models in the shop. Explain how the absolutely most expensive one iis absolutely perfect and that you absolutely will be buying one just not from them given how you were treated by "Insert name of stupid sales assistant".
But then I m slightly naughty. You deserve better.


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Dinks that is awful massive hugs. I couldnt praise m&p enough when we brought stuff for bubba. We were looking at car seats andlady was asking all sorts of questions and we were with my mum and dad she asked about bubba weight which we didn't know she just looked at us a little bit confused and we all smiled said we were adopting a little girl she was so excited for us and when I burst into tears at the tills she was lovely.  A really special moment for all of us xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

You might not have a bump, but I bet you the store assistant didnt have a brain.

I'd be writing a letter of complaint, why should you be made to feel any less of a woman because you are adopting? it's disgusting that anyone would make you feel any less of a person. 

She should of bowed bloody down too you - for doing the selfless act of adopting. X 

Good luck with everything. X


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Just needed to comment (again) i think this is awful but dont let it get you down, she is irrelevant in the great scheme of things.
but what i wanted to comment on was adoption in 'my' mind is not selfless it is selfish well for me anyway....but going off on a tangent.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Us too Fran DH always says it's totally selfish we want a family.  Same as people TTC nothing selfless about that either. X x


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I think sadly, as with many places now, their sales staff are trained that they _must_ offer all the accessories whether people want them or not.  It's really annoying though, isn't it?  Also it's annoying that people don't know how to respond when you tell them what to you is very exciting news.  Everyone's conditioned to give the right platitudes when someone says they're pregnant, but tell someone in a shop you're about to have a child placed for adoption and half the time they look as if you'd just said there was a bloke in a rain mack flashing in the car park.

I'd complain too.  Toys R Us wouldn't let me join their new mums offer they had running when Wyxling first came to us and I kicked up an almighty fuss in the shop, I blame my dad for my days like that, normally I'm quite civilized.  Mothercare, on the other hand, were great, and very helpful, but their new mums offers only apply to anything you buy from their birth to 12 months range.  The lady in the shop was great though, and a little apologetic.

Need to go buggy shopping at some point soon.  Need something decent which is easy to push for someone with a sometimes dodgy knee, and probably a buggy board given I'm about to lose the use of the car just after Bladelet is due to join us.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2013)

Thankyou everyone, have felt quite emotional over it all the past couple of days! Anyhow we are picking up said pushchair tomorrow but after your posts I am definitely going to complain on behalf of myself and prospective adoptive parents, I was so angry it was supposed to be such a special time. Anyhow, in future will go to m&p as they were just lovely when bought the furniture.

Xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Really glad you had a good experience in mammas and papas x


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

That is just rubbish and frankly her problem and nothing to do with adopting. She is a really bad sales assistant, don't take it personally!
We had little boy from very young but never used a carry cot as we started off using a sling. And I have been in loads of shops to look for equipment with him at home with dad. How did she know you weren't just looking for the next stage up having had your mum's enormous pram till now.
Complain definitely!


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry about your experience.  

I bought the baby jogger City Mini. It's a 3 wheeler, folds up one handed, reasonably light and easy to push. The back goes down flat and it has a huge 3 part canopy, brilliant for getting stroppy tired babies and toddlers to sleep! It also has a basket and a storage net on the back of the seat. The only negative is unlike phil and teds etc you can't add an additional seat to make it into a double.  Adding a buggyboard or a buggypod is fine though.  

The other thing is a car seat.  I 100% recommend a Maxi Cosi Axis.  It turns to face the door so no twisting and little bending to get wriggling munchkins in. Suitable 9mths-4yrs. 

Stairgates - we have 3 and all different! My favourite is mothercare own brand. Easy to use and extendable.


----------

